
Inside a Google Summit on Diversity and Inclusion - hkai
https://quillette.com/2018/12/11/inside-a-google-summit-on-diversity-and-inclusion/
======
throwaway39005
_Of course_ it has to come from Quillette. Can someone explain to me the point
of a website whose entire purpose is to stir things up with "controversial" or
"concerned" messages about gender and race issues? Like, do they publish
anything else?

~~~
hkai
I think the point of Quillette is to balance between radical left wing media
and radical right wing media. It's a refreshing drop of libertarianism in the
world of media that is extremely biased either to the left or to the right.

Certainly for the people on the left it's not leftist enough and for people on
the right it's Trump-hating traitors.

------
ArtDev
I agree on some points here around "diversity of thought". I like the example
of how a panel made up of all the same minority, is in fact, 100% NOT diverse.

But let's not confuse that issue that being an obvious minority puts that
person at a disadvantage in the hiring process. I don't know how to improve
the process while still being fair to others who may not be an obvious
minority.

~~~
hkai
I think Google tried blind hiring and it turned out that blind hiring is
racist because it doesn't give sufficient weight to diversity. So I personally
also don't know how to improve this further.

